# ARKAT VF Complete Dog Food



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

We have been feeding VF Complete "Performance" to our working dogs, and VF Complete "Chicken and Rice" (Maintenance) to our old girl, and have had nothing but GREAT results.

We are very happy.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree this is good food. However have recently talked tot he ARKAT Vice President of Sales and found out that the VF formula is changing and will include a price increase of about $5 per bag.They are makeing the below listed changes:

From the VP Sales:

With our new VF we have made the following changes:

? Nearly doubled the levels of both the omega 3 and 6 fatty acid ? for improved skin and coat as well as nervous system function and cognitive function.

? Added guaranteed levels of both glucosamine and chondroitin ? for overall joint health, which is important to all types of dogs, but especially large breed and working dogs.

? Pro-biotics ? (good bacteria) ? to increase the levels of nutrient absorbtion.

? Tripled the anti-oxidant levels ? to fight free radicals in the system and improve cognitive function.

It still has:

? Chicken meal as the meat source ? no by products

? Rice as the only grain ? the most digestible grain for dogs 

? Beet pulp as the fiber source ? great gut motility and increased surface area for the good bacteria to grow.

? Garlic ? a powerful antioxidant and improved palatability

? Brewers yeast for full spectrum vitamin B

? Lecithin ? increase cell wall permeability for better nutrient absorbtion

? Yucca extract- joint health and bonds the odor in feces for less odor.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Arkat VF Complete*

Did the VP (Lyle Starr?) give you any indication of when they plan to launch the new formulation? I was told mid October about a month ago. I am considering changing from PMI 'Exclusive'. One problem for me is going to be availibility but I also know that they can ship UPS right to your door. The closest dealer to me currently is around 70 miles.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*What does the Arkat normally run per bag? price that is*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Arkat VF Complete*



BULLWHITEHURST said:


> Did the VP (Lyle Starr?) give you any indication of when they plan to launch the new formulation? I was told mid October about a month ago.


I was told this week that Mid-October is still on track.



SouthForkLLC said:


> What does the Arkat normally run per bag? price that is.


They have two lines the more expensive _VF Complete_, and the less expensive _Enhance_. To me they both look like good formulas and ingredients.

Around here I can get the VF Complete Performance for about $21, and the comparable Enhance formula for about $17.

But like was posted, the prices are poised to go up, at least on the VF Complete.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I was told to expect the price to go up between $3 - 5 per bag on the VF formulas across the board. This would create even more $ separation between the VF and the Enhance but they may wind up increasing the Enhance. That could end up being a "catch 22" because if you create to much price difference then consumers could be left thinking; "the Enhance is not up to par" BUT the folks that are already feeding Enhance would feel 'ripped' because they would be raising the price really for no reason other than 'marketing' reasons. It will be interesting. Of course they can do the ole' "change the packaging, tweek a little something here or there and pring new & improved on the bag" and raise the price a few bucks. I feel pretty sure that I am going to give the VF a try when the new formulation hits the market. I really HOPE that Arkat strenghens the distribution network along the east coast and offers more retail points in NC. I'd certainly give the food 6-8 months to show me better results and switch back to PMI Exclusive if I did not see improvements. I can buy the Exclusive in the town I live in.


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

*VF*

I plan to switch this week over to VF performance from the 30/22 Enhance that my dog has been on for 4 months. Main reason is itching, which I'm hoping is a flour allergy. Also, I think the 30/22 is just a bit too hot for him.

Rep told me new formulation should be out in October also, with selling pricing around $25-$30 for Performance. He says that they are pulling out all the stops on the ingredients and it will be superior in every way to everything else out there. 

Sounds like they're moving in right direction.


----------

